# ridgid planer very sexy



## gardentiger

Uploaded this pic form somewhere. Really looks like my garage??? Nah, too neat.


----------



## roman

thinking of getting one for the job sites. Small, and handy. ............seems to get great reviews


----------



## Verna

I love mine. (Picture taken before I used it-yes, I did take the styrofoam out before I used it.)


----------



## WayneC

I have one. Works well.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

I love mine. I need to flip the blades soon though…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

On my list, too. And the jointer/planer.


----------



## skippyland

I've had a lot of success with mine as well, but, I'm less than thrilled with the dust/chip collection chute. I seem to have alot of waste shooting out through the entrance end.


----------



## knotscott

Tiger - Which Ridgid planer are you reviewing? The one in the pic doesn't look like the current model that Verna shows (R4330).


----------



## gardentiger

knottscott, this is the older planer that steel city reclaimed from china and added a spiral cutter head. This is the original Ridgid. The orange one in stores now is what i think a better planer 3blades vs. 2 like mine. BTW, I purchased the spiral cutter head from steel city about a year ago. i don't have the stones to take it apart and put it back together.


----------



## Chipy

I am Another happy Ridgid planer customer!!


----------



## woodworkerscott

Cost?


----------



## Verna

I bought mine from Home Depot in January for $399 + tax. $189 + tax for the Ridgid gravity miter saw stand.


----------



## gardentiger

I bought mine used at an estate sale. 200 beans.
$399 is a darn good buy for the new updated model.


----------



## woodworkerscott

Thanks.


----------



## RandyMorter

I have an older model with the 2 blade cutter, have had it for years and really like it. I have some snipe but not horrible and it doesn't always happen. I probably haven't run a huge amount of material through it; I'm still on the same set of blades but I have reversed them.


----------



## knotscott

I know the new R4330 has 3 knives and may leave a smoother surface when the knives are new, but based on reports from owners of the older TP1300, it seems that the TP1300 may be more robust. My R4330 works pretty well overall, but it has some quirks, and others have had some significant issues….could have just been "early run" problems. AFAIK, the two planers share very little in common other than the nameplate.


----------



## atceric

I have this planer, and I love the results. It does a great job and leaves only manageable snipe. I also built a stand for it with outfeed support. However, calling it "portable" is a bit of a misnomer. This sucker is rather heavy. I've also found that finding replacement blades is a bit difficult.


----------



## tigger959

Will be buying one (3 blade R4330) as a result of the comments. See that it weighs 79lbs and that is a bit heavy. (atceric) can you tell me where to find the plans for the stand & outfeed support?


----------



## atceric

I can't remember what issue it was from, but I found the plans in ShopNotes.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28132

Oh, and I found out that Home Depot carries the blades but not in all their stores. Found them in abundance at another store and picked up two sets of extra blades.


----------



## tigger959

Thanks, I'll remember that about the blades.


----------



## DalPal

Any thoughts on buying used vs. new with the Rigid lifetime warranty? I found a used TP1300 for $300, but I can buy a new one at H.D. for $399.


----------



## Graebeard

Hi folks, just retired from the rat race and now have time to enjoy woodworking even more than before. Managed to con Santa in gifting me with a Ridgid planer but have a problem with shavings shooting out the infeed. The Rigid shopvac hooked to the hood does a so-so job, but I have a heck of a mess at the back end. Any ideas?


----------



## gardentiger

Graebeard, go old testament with the small chip outlet. It's not quite big enough, clogs and you get rebound.


----------

